# Fishing in the rain.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I see people asking all the time about fishing in the rain or how the rain will effect fishing. My answer is always the same, "The fish are already wet." The truth is, rain effects fishermen more then it does fish. I'm not mad enough at them to go fish in the rain anymore, but my step son and his friends sure are.
After 2 days of not being able to fish, they decided to go yesterday afternoon, the heck with the rain. They fished the incoming tide using Down South lures in Purple Reign, and all 3 of them limited out before dark. It rained almost the entire time they were fishing, and started raining even worse when they got home and started cleaning the fish, and they could care less. What I wouldn't give to be young again. I'm so proud of these kids who can go out on their own and catch fish like this.
Now if they would just get jobs and start buying their own gear it would be even better.:biggrin: Somehow I have become some sort of sponsor, and every week get orders of what lures they need. But I would rather spend every dollar I have keeping them fishing, than having to to spend 1 cent on lawyers, counseling, or rehab.
I recommend for everyone to take a kid fishing, you could change their life.

Here is a quote from the late Cotton Cordell.
"First teach a child to love God, 
teach them second to love their family	
and third, teach them to hunt and fish, and by the time they reach their teens, no dope peddler under the sun will ever have a chance to teach them anything".


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

Heck yea! Awesome catch


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great post and qoute J. 

Tell them boys nice haul.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a catch. Thatâ€™s great.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Outstanding! Those boys are onto something. I think Mr. Cordell was a very wise man!


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

great stringers, what area are the boys fishing?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boom!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Couple of pigs in there. Great stringer and good on them boys.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great catch...you done good, Dad...

Lesson No. 1...when you are fishing in the rain...and the first clap of thunder or flash of lightning...put your poles on the ground or lay them in the bottom of the boat.... Learned this lesson the hard way.... Dead man in the boat next to us while we were all fishing the Boat Cut...


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great stringer and post!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

oldriverrat said:


> great stringers, what area are the boys fishing?


I have an idea! ðŸ¤"ðŸ˜


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Hell of a stringer btw!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

They did it again this afternoon in a hour. They said their filet knives are getting dull, I wonder why. Looks like I'll be making a trip to Marburger's tomorrow for some more down south's.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

what a wonderful group of young men.........and I think I know who led them to be so great!
Great job!


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

That is great. Years ago I would have done that, not now. Save those rainy days for the boys that are still mad at them. Congratulations on a good pile.


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

Good job. Nice report.


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Good stuff!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dang. Great report.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

I miss being able to keep 10! 

Good Job pops. I was fortunate to have someone mentor me in the outdoors. Let me out of trouble.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*upper coast*

I'm assuming they are local, as the limit in gorda is five a piece correct?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> I'm assuming they are local, as the limit in gorda is five a piece correct?


Yes, upper coast. The land of the free and the home of the brave. Where men are still men, women are still crazy, and hard working fishermen can still keep enough fish to feed their family.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



sharkchum said:


> Yes, upper coast. The land of the free and the home of the brave. Where men are still men, women are still crazy, and hard working fishermen can still keep enough fish to feed their family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


so now I'm waiting on you to sneak in on them and get your limit. I know I would.

your new beautiful bride obviously has done an exceptional job with her son. hats off to her for a great job, and hats off to you for continuing with it. it's really nice to see this sort of stuff for a change. thks for sharing


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

c hook said:


> I'm assuming they are local, as the limit in gorda is five a piece correct?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, nice report!

And having to buy kids lures and a new knife is a good problem to have.


----------



## AHP (Jun 12, 2014)

Great stuff. Cant wait to take my boys out fishing with me!


----------

